# Wot I gotz for Xmas



## Gunz (Dec 26, 2020)

My kid got me a buttstock mag pouch and sling for my M1 Carbine. The pouch is a little tight and needs breaking in so I'm keeping mags in it. Later today I'm gonna mop up a few sniper's nests on Suribachi.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 26, 2020)

I love everything about that picture, Brother! And, congratulations on the new mag pouch...looks like a work or art.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 26, 2020)

and as an added bonus...a 50 cal "bottle breacher".


----------



## Gunz (Dec 29, 2020)

Sohei said:


> I love everything about that picture, Brother! And, congratulations on the new mag pouch...looks like a work or art.



Hey Bro...force-multiplied.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 29, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Hey Bro...I force-multiplied it.
> 
> View attachment 37775


I am now experiencing pure envy, Brother...


----------



## Bypass (Apr 26, 2022)

Gunz said:


> My kid got me a buttstock mag pouch and sling for my M1 Carbine. The pouch is a little tight and needs breaking in so I'm keeping mags in it. Later today I'm gonna mop up a few sniper's nests on Suribachi.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37723


Old thread but I just wanted to say Love it.


----------

